# Do you take your Chi when you run errands?! TIPS!



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello! I have a female Chihuahua & she is 1.8 lbs. full grown. I have a purse style dog carrier for her that was a gift for Christmas but I really haven't had the opportunity to use it yet. I was wondering where you all take your Chi's with you, how often, and what you put them in? Also - has anyone ever said anything to you about having your dog with you?! I've brought my pup in the gas station, the fish/pet store, and 5 Below (a dollar store of sorts). I wanted to try to take her in the mall but was not daring enough! I would not take her in the grocery story or a restaurant, just to be courteous. What are you all's opinions? Thanks!!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldn't think she is full grown at only 6 months old. I was told they would be expected to be 'physically' fully grown at around 10-12 months although still gaining a little weight for a few months after that!

I thought my boy, who is a chi x jrt, was small at 2lbs 8ozs at almost 2 years old.
I would be worried sick if he was almost half that size fully grown.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

LeStatKelly said:


> I wouldn't think she is full grown at only 6 months old. I was told they would be expected to be 'physically' fully grown at around 10-12 months although still gaining a little weight for a few months after that!
> 
> I thought my boy, who is a chi x jrt, was small at 2lbs 8ozs at almost 2 years old.
> I would be worried sick if he was almost half that size fully grown.


Wow! Thanks for letting me know. I think she is closer to 9 months, anyway, her birthday is June 9th. I was just "rounding" - my mistake! But you're probably right that she may grow a bit more. I will edit the post and put her exact age in! But anyway - do you take your Chi anywhere with you?


----------



## BrianaNicole (Feb 15, 2012)

Hehe, I just had a thread like this. 

People pretty much said they just bring them in and no one has said anything. One woman said she was asked to leave a grocery store but that's it.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

That's amazing as LeStats birthday is the 9th June 2010....what a coincidence!

I have started to take him everywhere with me lately...he comes to the shopping centre, train station, chemists and even the doctors when I take my granddaughter to the baby clinic. I don't take him into the food shops as you say but he comes into every other shop we go into.
I've never been challenged when I've had him with me even though the shopping centre says 'no dogs'...if anyone says anything I'm going to say he's a gerbil in disguise....lol


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

BrianaNicole said:


> Hehe, I just had a thread like this.
> 
> People pretty much said they just bring them in and no one has said anything. One woman said she was asked to leave a grocery store but that's it.


I posted a similar question on Yahoo Answers & got a ton of "DON'T BRING YOUR DOG IN ANYWHERE" answers. I'm glad that everyone on Chi-People is much more understanding since they have little ones  Thanks!!! I'm gonna go check out your thread!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

LeStatKelly said:


> That's amazing as LeStats birthday is the 9th June 2010....what a coincidence!
> 
> I have started to take him everywhere with me lately...he comes to the shopping centre, train station, chemists and even the doctors when I take my granddaughter to the baby clinic. I don't take him into the food shops as you say but he comes into every other shop we go into.
> I've never been challenged when I've had him with me even though the shopping centre says 'no dogs'...if anyone says anything I'm going to say he's a gerbil in disguise....lol


LOL - "gerbil in disguise!" This is good news!!! I'm always so nervous to take her in somewhere and be "called out" about having a dog in a store, glad to hear that not many others have had problems. It's not like she will be walking around and in sight - she'll be in her "doggy purse" - still somewhat visible, but not doing anything that would hurt or bother anyone else. Thanks for your answer!!!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I take mine almost everywhere! I even took them to the Neurologists office ( he's an hour away and I'm there usually an hour and you never know about the traffic retuning...I don't like leaving them more than 4 hours) and no one said anything-- other than several "oh how sweet" whispers here and there! 

Then they have been to the grocery, many lunch places, the mall-- but it's the inside/ outside kind, home depot...and the list goes on! 

I'll post a pic of my carrier later today...gotta get back to work now


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Epic comes everywhere with me. I have had ZERO issues. I take her to the mall, hair salon (the prices we pay there, nobody would DARE say your dog can't come and sit in your lap) and even cafes and restaurants. If people can have screaming, pooping kids at their table, I can certainly have a little dog sitting quietly in a carrier next to me. 

We often walk along the boardwalk by the water, then pop in somewhere for lunch.

The only places I don't take her are:

- Movies. I want to not have to leave mid-movie, for any reason.
- Clubs/bars. When I am out at places like that, I'm there with my husband, and I focus on him.
- Greyhound buses. Yeah, they'll leave you at the next stop if you have a dog with you. Very inflexible. Ironically (being named "Greyhound" and all).
- Really fancy restaurants, for the same reason I don't take her to clubs.

If we are traveling then she'll often come with me even to movies/clubs/fancier restaurants because I don't want to leave her in the hotel (where she usually isn't a registered guest, haha) but that's the exception.

ETA: You asked for tips. Well, I just use REALLY inconspicuous carriers in plain colours (black, brown) and walk in like I am doing nothing wrong. Never had anything said. Heck, in the health food store a lady brough her lab in on a leash and when she was told to leave she plain said "I certainly will not leave my dog tied out in the sidewalk - anything could happen to him!" then proceeded to get her items, checked out, and that was that. So I don't believe anyone will give me a hard time with Epic when there are people like that around. More power to her! 

Just avoid mesh sided carriers, bright colours, and anything with paw prints on it. Also, teach your dog to love the carrier and be quiet in it. Take her around in it A LOT in places where she is welcome (keep her in the carrier in PetSmart most of the time at first) and then when she's reliably quiet and calm, you can start taking her to the corner store, etc.

Believe me, you are more aware of the fact that you have a dog than anyone else is. Just internalize that you're doing nothing wrong (she is in a carrier, nobody will be any more likely to have an allergic reaction to her than to your clothes on your back) and remember that in most major cities around the world, it is a non issue.

If anyone ever came up to me, I'd apologize and say "oh I'm sorry, I just moved here from Europe and it is a non-issue there. It won't happen again." LOL


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Mel's chi's said:


> I take mine almost everywhere! I even took them to the Neurologists office ( he's an hour away and I'm there usually an hour and you never know about the traffic retuning...I don't like leaving them more than 4 hours) and no one said anything-- other than several "oh how sweet" whispers here and there!
> 
> Then they have been to the grocery, many lunch places, the mall-- but it's the inside/ outside kind, home depot...and the list goes on!
> 
> I'll post a pic of my carrier later today...gotta get back to work now


Great to know!!! I feel so bad leaving her home alone for long periods of time (usually not gone that long, but ya never know!). I have been so tempted to bring her to class with me - I'm a full time student - but haven't gotten myself to be daring enough to try it yet. Of course only certain teachers would be accepting of it - I'm sure some of the more strict ones would kick me & my Ote right out of class - LOL! Looking forward to seeing your carrier - I think I'm going to add a picture of mine to this thread as well. It's black leather sided but the "thin" edges and the top are mesh.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Jayar said:


> Epic comes everywhere with me. I have had ZERO issues. I take her to the mall, hair salon (the prices we pay there, nobody would DARE say your dog can't come and sit in your lap) and even cafes and restaurants. If people can have screaming, pooping kids at their table, I can certainly have a little dog sitting quietly in a carrier next to me.
> 
> We often walk along the boardwalk by the water, then pop in somewhere for lunch.
> 
> ...


Good point about the hair salon - LOL! I work at a children's salon & I often bring her into work with me, the littles love her. Thank you so much for your detailed answer - it's been a huge help!! My carrier, unfortunately, is mesh sided on the top and "thin" sides. I've been thinking about purchasing a liner though, that would cover the mesh on the sides - leaving the top open for air. It's black and doesn't resemble a carrier at all other than the mesh! My mom got it for me for Christmas & said that she had to ask the pet store manager if it was really meant for a dog because it was nicer than her purse! Haha!! I love your excuse if anyone were to say anything to you - might have to use that one myself!!!


----------



## Solita's Mom (Jan 5, 2012)

My husband and I went to Wilmington, NC to visit some family last year. We took her into Target with us because we didn't want to just leave her in our hotel room; and as we were in line at a register, the store manager told us we couldn't have her in there. She was in her backpack and absolutely quiet. So that's one store that won't for sure...just in case you ever go there. He said it was because they had food in there. I haven't taken her to any stores since and hadn't previously either. I know she'd be too excited for her own good at a restaurant, so that's out as well as going out to movies and events. Although this summer, we'll probably take her to some outdoor music events. I think certain neighborhoods are okay with it in Chicago, but I'm not sure of which ones.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

So let's see if this works...
So just click the pic to see larger version...can't seem to get it to resize appropriate and show up







I love this carrier because I can carry 2 dogs at once ( I got the large size) and it is very hard to see inside even though the sides are mesh. I have 2 colors as you can see. It is also airline approved. Now I am looking for a more dressy purse version ( LS posted a great one, just waiting to see how she likes it) for when I want to be even more incognito!


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh... I like that.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

First of all, WELCOME to the forum Aly!!! 

Now, the most important thing about carrying your pup is to
ensure she is safe. Certain carrier styles don't close well, so
your dog can slip right out. Also remember to always attach
the little "leash" that is inside your carrier to her harness for
added safety. 

When you do take your pup out in the carrier don't forget that
she is not an accessory, let her walk to and from the destination,
to ensure that she actually gets some exercise instead of just 
sitting in a hot bag all day. 

As for where to take her, well that is up to you. You can sneak her
into the places you mentioned and worse comes to worst if someone
tells you no dogs are allowed you simply apologize and leave, no big
deal.

Make sure you bring a bottle of water for your pup, and a little food 
if you are planning on being out long.

Have fun with your pup on your outings, use this time to exercise her,
to socialize her and to bond!


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you. Very good information. 

My Paco still uses potty pads so I also make sure I take one in a zip lock bag so he can potty wherever we go. I will be glad when the weather warms up here so he can learn to potty on the grass but it is still hovering around freezing temps here.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux comes with me to the book store, they love her in there, they actually pass her around and take pictures. It's actually a good thing it helps with her socialization


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I have 2 chihuahuas (soon to be 3) and they go EVERYWHERE with me, whether allowed or not. I kinda know the places that don't allow them so I bought a very cute and fully enclosed (all but 4 small air holes on the sides which are small and unnoticeable) doggie purse that looks just like my actual purse. I put them in there when we are going in a non dog place or event. Now, the key, as someone already mentioned, is starting to get them used to the purse when they are very little or else they won't ever go in. My dogs are sooooo used to it and know that when they go in the bag its quiet time and they just sleep and make not a peep. Yesterday they went into applebees, Walmart and a cheer leading performance and no one even knew they were there. I love being able to take them with me everywhere. I'm getting my 3rd in just two weeks so I'm already planning on taking him with me day 1 in the purse so he gets used to it right away. I'm so excited. My husband is pastor of our church so they even go to church in their bag and sit on stage while I play/sing and are quiet as can be. I'm so blessed with that. Hope you get daring and start taking yours with you. Lol. Most people in my town know me and get upset if the puppies don't come with me. Lol.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I do sometimes. I usually just take Holly into pet friendly places like PetSmart, although I've taken her into a hardware store before. No one said anything about having her with me but they did look. lol One employee did ask me a question on my way out. He asked if she could say taco bell.  lol I also took her into a restaurant before. However, it isn't a typical restaurant and she had been in her carrier. I made sure to ask first, or rather I had my son ask. Who could resist a little boy and his dog? lol

I wouldn't worry too much about it. I've seen other people take their dogs into such places as Wal-Mart, the bank, and the mall. Most were little dogs, although I've seen a couple of large breeds as well. I don't think most places mind. As long as they are being carried around by their person the stores don't have a problem with it. The only time I saw someone get kicked out was at Wal-Mart and that was because their pup (a Rottie) was in a shopping cart. The other two large breeds were on leashes. One was even at the mall! I also saw a chi there!

PS Want to add that I took Holly to PetSmart again today. I also took her into Wal-Mart afterwards...her first trip there! She did beautifully! A perfect little angel! I again got some weird looks as well as some rude ones, but at least I wasn't kicked out! A few people even came up to us and pet her. 

I'll have to try the mall one of these days.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been thinking about this and was going to post the same thing.
I had an issue last week with Eva at a kids party place. I had her in her snuggle sack the whole time (I dont have a carrier) and most of the time it was in my cousins carrier with my coat over the top. We were there for almost 3 or 4 hours for my cousins birthday. The manager waited until my aunt asked for a refund for soggy nachos that no one wanted to eat to complain. She yelled at me and my cousin saying that they would have been shut down if the health department would have came in. We were packing up to leave anyway so I asked my uncle for the keys and went out to the van with her.
I keep my little ones with me for at least the first month or so after getting them to insure they are good and trained. With Eva being smaller than the older 3 I'd love for her to be able to go more places with me. After the above incident I'm scared to take her anywhere besides pet stores. I was scared to death when my mom had me bring her in with us when we stopped at Walmart on our way to Petco. Nothing happened because I had my old purse with me and she just laid on my wallet and took a nap the whole time.

Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

proudpeyotemama said:


> I have been so tempted to bring her to class with me - I'm a full time student - but haven't gotten myself to be daring enough to try it yet. Of course only certain teachers would be accepting of it - I'm sure some of the more strict ones would kick me & my Ote right out of class - LOL! Looking forward to seeing your carrier - I think I'm going to add a picture of mine to this thread as well. It's black leather sided but the "thin" edges and the top are mesh.


When I was in college I sat in a class for 3/4 of a semester not knowing the guy next to me brought his chi EVERY DAY! I think the key was a carrier that didn't look like a dog carrier and a very well trained dog. I was literally inches from this dog every day for months and never knew she was there. I only figured it out because I saw him with the dog and carrier in a park near campus. He told me she came everywhere because she had severe SA (that they were working on too) and that he was from NYC and everyone there is used to hiding dogs in purse carriers so they could do shopping on their walks!

I am so used to having to work around errands because of my bigger dog that I haven't gotten a carrier that would work for errand running with my chihuahua. Maybe one day when she is not such a puppy.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I only take Odie out with me when I know she's allowed in every store I'm going to, because I won't leave her in my car. There aren't very many pet friendly stores here, and they won't hesitate to ask you to leave. Where I live, you're definitely not allowed in any restaurant, or anywhere that sells food. I usually take her to a furniture store (that has a sign in the window that says "we love your dogs" with a pic of a dachshund!), the pet shops, and to sit outside at Starbucks (if I have someone to go in and buy one for me). When we go to a place we regularly vacation at, a lot of the restaurants will let you have your dog on outside patios, and have water bowls and places to attach leashes to, etc. I just learned that the mall here will allow you to bring dogs, but only if you're holding them. When I do take her out, she walks on leash. I think it's a good experience for her.


----------



## Tiff (Feb 21, 2012)

I take my dog to class with me when Im not in the lab.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

mommasboy said:


> I have 2 chihuahuas (soon to be 3) and they go EVERYWHERE with me, whether allowed or not. I kinda know the places that don't allow them so I bought a very cute and fully enclosed (all but 4 small air holes on the sides which are small and unnoticeable) doggie purse that looks just like my actual purse. I put them in there when we are going in a non dog place or event. Now, the key, as someone already mentioned, is starting to get them used to the purse when they are very little or else they won't ever go in. My dogs are sooooo used to it and know that when they go in the bag its quiet time and they just sleep and make not a peep. Yesterday they went into applebees, Walmart and a cheer leading performance and no one even knew they were there. I love being able to take them with me everywhere. I'm getting my 3rd in just two weeks so I'm already planning on taking him with me day 1 in the purse so he gets used to it right away. I'm so excited. My husband is pastor of our church so they even go to church in their bag and sit on stage while I play/sing and are quiet as can be. I'm so blessed with that. Hope you get daring and start taking yours with you. Lol. Most people in my town know me and get upset if the puppies don't come with me. Lol.


Would you be willing to show a pic of your doggie purse ( I take 2 with me also!), and where you purchased if not too private ?
I am on this search and it would be so helpful, especially since you also take 2 (yea!) thanks


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is a pic of my doggie purse. It is completely closed on all sides. This is the best pic I have. I am getting ready to get a new one but make sure it looks like a purse. This one resembles a coach purse. 










Another view:









I get all my bags at a dog boutique in the city called "Doggie Style". They have great stuff!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

mommasboy said:


> Here is a pic of my doggie purse. It is completely closed on all sides. This is the best pic I have. I am getting ready to get a new one but make sure it looks like a purse. This one resembles a coach purse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well...let me tell you, you will find interesting things if you just try googling " Doggie Style"! Yikes...I wasn't even thinking...I just googled your store, but got other info than stores--lol!

Needless to say, I love the bag  can you tell me the brand? Maybe I could google that


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

LMAO!!!! When I googled it I put in doggie style dog boutique in Philadelphia, PA. LOL. did you have fun watching......lmao!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

mommasboy said:


> LMAO!!!! When I googled it I put in doggie style dog boutique in Philadelphia, PA. LOL. did you have fun watching......lmao!


I Resisted temptation! Lol!! But now knowing I got the right place, but no online store  this is when I miss living where there is shopping!


----------



## KathyM (Feb 17, 2012)

I am pretty sure if you asked Yahoo if you could bring human children places you would also get lots of NOOO! 

We had a hairdresser who also had a dog. Of course it was one of the breeds with hair rather then fur.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mel's chi's said:


> I Resisted temptation! Lol!! But now knowing I got the right place, but no online store  this is when I miss living where there is shopping!


Ugh....yea I didn't know they dont have online shopping. I know mine was $79.99 which isn't bad at all. If I go there again soon would you want to message me your contact info and I could possibly ship one to you. Let me know. I will probably be going the end of March. We make the day of it and take the train into the city. I have my eye on a other one there. Lol.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

mommasboy said:


> Ugh....yea I didn't know they dont have online shopping. I know mine was $79.99 which isn't bad at all. If I go there again soon would you want to message me your contact info and I could possibly ship one to you. Let me know. I will probably be going the end of March. We make the day of it and take the train into the city. I have my eye on a other one there. Lol.


Thank you! That is such a nice offer  I will PM you my info so we can keep in touch with it!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I took Finn to a very fancy restaurant that allowed dogs. The waiter complimented him on his behavior. He dined on some of my food. Finn was really well behaved, but he always is.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

If I am going through a drive through or to the co-op where animals are allowed, I will take one with me. I try not to take all 3 anywhere at the same time. 

Gracie insists on draping herself around my neck.

Diesel insists on sitting on my shoulder. 

Pedro is the only well behaved one, but he wants to lie in the floorboard and sleep, rather than sit up in the seat. He's too antisocial to take in anywhere around strangers unless I hold him.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Does anyone use a car seat for your chi? I am worried about Paco getting hurt if I have to stop quick and he isn't secured.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Suzn said:


> Does anyone use a car seat for your chi? I am worried about Paco getting hurt if I have to stop quick and he isn't secured.


Yes, I have a double carseat for my chis. I love it.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Hubby has one but never uses it...I bought it for him since he drives a lot thinking what a great idea but  he lets them roam and lay in the open carrier if they want. Mine always ride in their carrier.  and they love it...come running whenever I say " load up"!


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

What car seat do you use?


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in the UK but I don't use a carrier at all I carry LeStat in my hands.

I've never bee asked to take him out of a store but as I say I don't take him in food shops other than cafe's and restaurants with outside seating. He's never been asked to leave these kind of food places though. 
I do get people wanting to pet him but he's a little timid so I always tell them this and get them to be slow and gentle when they do pet him. It's helped no end with his socialistaio ad although he still won't go upto anyone he is now happy to be stroked and petted even when he's on the gorund on his leash. If he weren't on a leash though he'd be off like a shot!...lol

Usually he's not even noticed though. We had him in Burger King yesterday, inside as well first time ever, while we had lunch and no one even noticed me slipping him a piece of my burger!


----------

